# Just won a Hoyt RX-1



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey guys, I just won a Hoyt RX-1 bow at the keep hammering 5k yesterday. I'm new to bow hunting I so I have some questions. 

My bow doesn't come with accessories' so I'm going to need to get them. What do you guys suggest? I don't want to spend a fortune on accessories since I'm just getting into it but I also don't want to put crap on my "top of the line bow". 

How much should I expect to spend?

I was looking for hoyt dealers and the one nearest to me is by Bountiful "Widle Arrow" should I go there? 

Do you guys have any suggestions of shops that could help me get set up near Ogden or Layton?

Thanks Runter (RUNner and hunTER put together).


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats! I saw your picture on Instagram! Yes Wilde arrow is a good shop.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Good arrow rest: $150
Good sights: $250
Good quiver: $75 - $150

Most people prefer a drop away rest these days such as QAD and Ripcord. Good sights are Spot Hogg, MBG, and CBE. Good quivers include Apex up to Tightspot.


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks I'll check out Widle Arrow and I think I'll get a QAD drop away rest!


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt to stop in at Edge Archery in Ogden too. They are pretty helpful.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

To echo a lot of what HDE said:

QAD Drop away is a good choice. Montana Black Gold, Spott Hogg, or CBE are all good sights. I'd highly recommend buying a Tight Spot Quiver. I went through a few cheaper quivers before I settled on the Tight Spot.

Go into the shop and play with a few different stabilizer lengths and styles. B-Stinger is a good option. 

Wilde Arrow in Centerville has always taken great care of me. They'll get you set up and started shooting.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Just sell the bow to me for $500 and don't worry about accessories!!

Nice job and looks to be a great bow.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Kwalk3 said:


> To echo a lot of what HDE said:
> 
> QAD Drop away is a good choice. Montana Black Gold, Spott Hogg, or CBE are all good sights. I'd highly recommend buying a Tight Spot Quiver. I went through a few cheaper quivers before I settled on the Tight Spot.
> 
> ...


Went to a TS 3 arrow last year. Like it better than the 5 arrow, do wish they had a 4 arrow option though...

Used a Hoyt 2 piece bow quiver for a few years, which is not a bad option either.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

That is a bow that isn't worth skimping on accessories on! Wilde Arrow is good. I love Jake's but it's a drive (Orem).

Congrats! That is the bow I hope to get this year.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Any update? Did you get it tricked out yet?


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

I finally got it this week! It took a while to get shipped to me for some reason. Widle Arrow was going to charge $100 to set it up so I'm planning on taking it to Edge Archery.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

​


Runter said:


> I finally got it this week! It took a while to get shipped to me for some reason. Widle Arrow was going to charge $100 to set it up so I'm planning on taking it to Edge Archery.


Awesome! Let us know what accessories you put on it.

Did you get put in for some archery tags?


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm planning on getting the new 3 season General Any Bull tag and the General Turkey spring tag so I will be able to use the bow for those. 

I'm planning on putting the QAD HDX drop away rest and a fixed 5 pin sight, I haven't decided on a model yet. I was thinking I wanted the fixed sight because I don't want to worry about adjusting it for different shots and I'm not going to be shooting long range any time soon.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Have you shot one yet? Finally been able to shot one, very good shooting bow.


----------

